# When is she due?????



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, so we all think she is prego her due date is from Aug 15-Sep 13, I think it is closer to the Sep date, would not be surprised if there is only 1 in there, (her last kidding had 3) This is my first out of season breeding, when do you think???onder::scratch: "My girls are SOOO hard to get a pic of!!!"


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you sure she is pregnant?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did you preg test her?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

you don't think shes prego? I asked all the pros here they all though yes so I'm confused


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Even if people think she is pregnant. There is no way to tell when she is due. You will just have to go by the last date the male was in with her and just keep an eye on her. Keep in mind that pooch test is really only a guess. No one is 100% sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree, she doesn't look preggo.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Is she a first timer? If she is, she should be pregnant by the way her udder looks. If it's not her first time, possibly not pregnant. Just my opinion.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think she looks pregnant either


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

this will be her 4 kidding


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No, not pregnant.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any developments with this gal? Did you end up sending in a pregnancy test?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

4th kidding- then no. Sorry


----------

